
‘forest bathing’ is scientifically proven to improve your health - brahmwg
http://qz.com/804022/health-benefits-japanese-forest-bathing/?utm_source=qzfb
======
hourislate
For generations the people of Eastern Europe would use Pine forests to treat
TB and other ailments of the respiratory system. I suppose the menthol affect
of the Pine would help heal the patient. I know when I have gone camping and
setup in a Pine Forrest I feel extremely refreshed.

Mother Nature is full of surprises. Great Article....

~~~
brahmwg
Not a botanist, but I would guess that the turpines found in forest plants
(such as pinene) play a role. I've experimented with pycnogenol, which is an
extract from pine bark, and noticed some mild improvements in respiratory and
mental acuity. Completely anecdotal, though there is some science backing pine
bark extract and it's benefits. Although from my experience, I would
universally recommend spending time in the woods as opposed to consuming
trademarked products, despite the hippie nootropic marketing.

